# iPad app v3.5 thinks I'm away from home



## UUmag (Dec 29, 2013)

The iPad app automatically updated to v3.5(782032) and now when I try to stream shows that used to stream, I get "Streaming Not Permitted Streaming is prohibited by the copyright holder while you are away from your home network". However, they're all on the same network?!?!
iPad = 192.168.1.124 /24
Stream = 192.168.1.102 /24
Tivo Series 4 = 192.168.1.122 /24 

I've reset my Wifi router, tivo, tivo stream, and Tivo App. I'm at my wits end. This has to be a bug.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

See here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10387613#post10387613


----------



## UUmag (Dec 29, 2013)

yep, that's it. Thanks!


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

3.5.1 is in the app store now and should fix this as posted in the other thread.


----------

